
Rewriting String.Left() - sanj
http://wordaligned.org/articles/rewriting-stringleft
======
tlrobinson
I don't know C#, but in most languages I know, this string.left(n) method is
just equivalent to string.substring(0, n).

~~~
crescendo
Actually, string.Substring(0, n) is also the C# idiom. The orignial blogger is
essentially creating a method alias Left(n) => Substring(0, n), which IMO is
not a good use for extension methods.

